

Seattle Startup Thinkfuse Scores $500k - bkudria
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/24/seattle-startup-thinkfuse-scores-500k-by-hanging-around-during-y-combinator-demo-day/

======
stretchwithme
Half the battle is just showing up.

~~~
neworbit
The other half is keeping up.

~~~
snprbob86
Literally: It's 2am and we're still at it :-)

Figuratively: All I want to do is drink a beer and celebrate the coverage, but
there's so much to be done!

(I'm one of the co-founders of Thinkfuse)

